# Valentine Creole Shrimp on Biscuits for Two



## luckytrim (Feb 10, 2012)

Creole Shrimp on Biscuits for Two

Ingredients:
1 pound of shrimp, de-veined
1 large onion, chopped
2 stalks of celery, thinly sliced
2 Tbsp. margarine
1 large can of ready-made biscuits (or your favorite recipe)
(I use Grand's)
2 cans of cream of shrimp soup
1 cup half and half
Creole seasoning (McCormick’s)
Garlic powder to taste

In a large saucepan, heat margarine over medium heat.
Add the chopped onions and celery to the saucepan and
cook them until very soft.
Pour in soup (do not add water). Cook on low heat for about 5 minutes.
(While waiting, heat oven and cook biscuits as directed.)
Add half and half and cook another 5 minutes.
When soup is done, add chopped shrimp and cook for another 15 minutes.
Save a few shrimp for presentation.
Season to taste with Creole seasoning and garlic powder.

Make a shallow "lake" of the soup on a small plate
When biscuits are done, split in half and arrange on the plate.

Slice reserved shrimp in two length-wise.
Arrange two of the halves on top of each biscuit to form a heart shape.
Spoon shrimp soup into center of the “heart” and drizzle more in a diagonal over the top of the biscuit.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 10, 2012)

is there a special reason for using margarine for sauteing the veggies?  also, i'm wondering about the 15 minute cooking requirement for the shrimp?


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 10, 2012)

Do you mean as opposed to butter or oil ?
whatever floats your boat.

the shrimp is chopped; it's not going to toughen up; it will practically shred itself.

Why don't you just try it as written, then make any adjustment.............
that usually works for me..............


----------



## vitauta (Feb 10, 2012)

sounds good, thank you....


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 12, 2012)

I planned on making this but couldn't find the soup. What brand? I wound up making a bechamel and added chopped/whole shrimp.I also added the seasoning to it. I liked it but I would like to find the soup and try again.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 13, 2012)

I think Campbell's has cream of shrimp soup.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 13, 2012)

at one time, campbell's carried frozen cream of potato and cream of shrimp soups.  the only ones i see these days are not frozen, and a completely different product.  i was unable to find a campbell's cream of shrimp soup either....


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 13, 2012)

It's Campbells !


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 14, 2012)

I wonder if it's only regionally available, I couldn't find it in any of the stores I wandered today.


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 14, 2012)

Try this, Princess...................

Campbell Soup Company - Product Locator


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 14, 2012)

luckytrim said:


> Try this, Princess...................
> 
> Campbell Soup Company - Product Locator



Thanks, LT!   The nearest can of Cream of Shrimp is 73 miles away...I think I may just make my own COShrimp Soup.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 14, 2012)

Whoa.  Neat little tool, LT!  Two grocers here in town carry it.


----------

